# Jet 1221VS Lathe



## yorkie (Feb 25, 2013)

Just bought it to replace my 18 month old Delta 46-460.

I've only turned one quick pen on it so far; a lot more to do this coming weekend.  It feels very solid and tight.  I like the weight, I like where the controls are and the speed ranges.  I can go from roughing to completion to CA finishing without adjusting the belt!  High range is 120-3600.  Via the VS digital dial.

I'll play with it more this weekend but for now, I think I'm in love!

I'll be selling my Delta 46-460 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your new lathe and wish you best of luck with Stephen!

Have never seen Delta up close other than pictures and videos.  Jet look beefier is there a big difference?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Why did you want to replace the Delta?  Just curious if there is something the Jet is offering that is better.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 26, 2013)

The Jet is definitely beefier in both width and weight.  It feels more solid in it's footprint.  I like the speed range and dial and overall it just feels tighter. 

I'll be doing some serious turning for the first time this weekend so will have more feedback then.

The Delta is a great lathe too, though!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I took a look at the specs again and I do see an advantage with less belt changes since the high range has such a large range of speeds.

What is the unique and innovative belt change feature they are promoting.  From the photos and video it looks similar to the Delta.

I have noticed some play in my tailstock and am wondering if a different lathe would be more accurate.  Of course I have no funds.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 26, 2013)

The belt change is done by releasing a lever and lifting up on the handle.  Then you push down on the handle, which ratchets as you push down on it so no need to tighten and untighten a bolt everytime.  very quick.





brownsfn2 said:


> I took a look at the specs again and I do see an advantage with less belt changes since the high range has such a large range of speeds.
> 
> What is the unique and innovative belt change feature they are promoting.  From the photos and video it looks similar to the Delta.
> 
> I have noticed some play in my tailstock and am wondering if a different lathe would be more accurate.  Of course I have no funds.


----------



## yorkie (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I used it this weekend to make 7 pens, including two acrylics.  

It's very quiet.  I like the weight of it and the size of it for a midi lathe is very good.  

It says to start the lathe on slow speed and then turn the dial to the desired speed, not sure why this is, as I'd rather start it on high speed.

I like being able to throw it in reverse without first stopping it.

I like that I can go from 120-3600 without moving the belt.  This gives me the whole range I need for CA.

Overall, I think it's a very, very good lathe for us pen turners.  

BTW, I got $425 for the Delta 46-460


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 3, 2013)

You got $425 for the Delta.  OMG.  Stop tempting me. 

I feel like it would be buying a new car that drives a little better when the one you have is just fine. 

It does look cool though.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 3, 2013)

and what did you drop for the JET?


----------



## yorkie (Mar 3, 2013)

I paid $799 for the Jet.  No deals at Woodcraft unfortunately.  

I will say this though...in all seriousness...it is a definite upgrade, and I loved my Delta 46-460!

The best part is how quiet it is and the speed ranges are so wide.  

BTW, it wasn't hard getting $425 for the Delta.  I put it on craigslist for $455 and someone came a couple days later and offered me $425.  I bought it 18 months ago and only paid $539 for it then.  Right now they are $699, so I put in the ad that they are currently $699 new.  Threw in a few blanks and life is good.


----------

